

Show HN: Conjure, the easiest way to manage feedback on designs  - sammathews
http://www.conjure.io

======
sammathews
Hi guys, Just launched the Alpha of a product we've been working on for the
last 6 months.

Problem we're trying to solve is the cumbersome process of managing design
feedback, whether its through email, phone or in person. We want to put the
feedback where it should be, directly on the design. Think Issue tracking for
designers.

You can see a quick video I put together here:
<http://www.conjure.io/alphademo/> to get a better understanding of what it
does.

If anyone wants in the Alpha, we're looking for testers and early adopters!!
Sam@conjure.io for an invite.

Let us what you think!

